# Blew A Fuse And Need Some Help Asap



## sheplady (Aug 24, 2010)

Question for you folks...I have a RSS travel trailer and I blew a fuse. I replaced the fuse and now my water pump won't work and my there is red light on in between the two switches for the hot water heater (never has been on before),,,also none of the tank gages are working. I can't find what the read light means in the manual and not sure what to do now. Anyone have any suggestions or know what this might be?


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

sheplady said:


> Question for you folks...I have a RSS travel trailer and I blew a fuse. I replaced the fuse and now my water pump won't work and my there is red light on in between the two switches for the hot water heater (never has been on before),,,also none of the tank gages are working. I can't find what the read light means in the manual and not sure what to do now. Anyone have any suggestions or know what this might be?


Seems like maybe you replaced the fuse with a bad one.Is there a red light on in the panel.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Perhaps you blew more than one fuse?

Check all of them.

I think on our model, the red light indicates the hot water heater is on.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

The red light that is on between the shorepower switch and the LP switch for the water heater means there was a fault with lighting the HWH via LP. More then likely, you attempted to run the HWH on LP and there was still air in the lines, not allowing it to light. Turn the LP switch for the HWH off, let it rest for a couple of seconds and turn it back on. It will eventually light and the red light will go off. The red light will not come on when using just shorepower to run the HWH. As far as the other things not working, be sure to check all the fuses and report back with your findings.


----------



## sheplady (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, we'll report back after next weekend!


----------



## sheplady (Aug 24, 2010)

OK. Replaced the battery with a brand new battery. Lights all work and Water pump is working again. Fridge, Microwave, a/c-fan-furnace and hot water heater are not working. Was told that all these run off 12 volt so it may be a problem with the power converter.

The trailer has a WFCO Model wf-8955an w/plastic power center. A pdf manual is available here:

On page 7 there is a diagram which point to reverse polarity fuses and says: 
"if there is power to the converter then check the reverse polarity fuses on the front panel..... If fuse(s) are blown this means the RV battery was accidentally connected in reverse either at the battery or at the converter. Connect properly then replace the fuse(s)."

Well those fuses are both blown and blew instantly when replaced. When I replaced battery I did not note which wire was hooked onto positive or negative terminals when removing the old battery. I have black hooked to negative and white to positive which should be correct by electrical standards to the best of my knowledge.

My question is this: if the battery is hooked up wrong reversing the polarity, will all the things that are running now work? Could this be as simple as hooking up the battery in reverse, black to positive, white to negative on the battery? I live 1.5 hours away from the trailer so I cannot test this for a few days at the earliest. Opinions? Input? This would be so much less expensive than the prospect of replacing the converter as they go for $250 or so.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

sheplady said:


> OK. Replaced the battery with a brand new battery. Lights all work and Water pump is working again. Fridge, Microwave, a/c-fan-furnace and hot water heater are not working. Was told that all these run off 12 volt so it may be a problem with the power converter.


The microwave and A/C fan DO NOT run off of 12 volts. They only run when the trailer is plugged into shore power. The fridge has the ability to either run off of LP (it does need 12 volts to run the circuit board) or shore power. You need to select which to run it off of. The furnace burner is supplied by LP with the fan running off of 12 volts.


----------



## sheplady (Aug 24, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> OK. Replaced the battery with a brand new battery. Lights all work and Water pump is working again. Fridge, Microwave, a/c-fan-furnace and hot water heater are not working. Was told that all these run off 12 volt so it may be a problem with the power converter.


The microwave and A/C fan DO NOT run off of 12 volts. They only run when the trailer is plugged into shore power. The fridge has the ability to either run off of LP (it does need 12 volts to run the circuit board) or shore power. You need to select which to run it off of. The furnace burner is supplied by LP with the fan running off of 12 volts.
[/quote]
I should have said, there is no difference in what is working or not working when I have the 30 amp shore power plug hooked up to my generator. The furnace and fan normally will run off just the battery without shore power but do not run right now even with generator running. neither will the fridge or hot water heater. So.... power converter shot?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

sheplady said:


> I have black hooked to negative and white to positive which should be correct by electrical standards to the best of my knowledge.


I have just reread your original post on this new issue and I believe that you have this reversed. On mine the white is the negative and the black is positive. If you look near the battery one of the wires (most likely the white one) will be screwed to the frame of the trailer. This wire should be secured to the (-) post on the battery.


----------



## sheplady (Aug 24, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> I have black hooked to negative and white to positive which should be correct by electrical standards to the best of my knowledge.


...I believe that you have this reversed. On mine the white is the negative and the black is positive. If you look near the battery one of the wires (most likely the white one) will be screwed to the frame of the trailer. This wire should be secured to the (-) post on the battery.
[/quote]

Thank you for pointing out the ground should be bolted to the frame. Great call. I will double check that. Wish I could get up there right now...


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Should be black to positive, white to negative but best advise is to follow the wire that goes to the frame, that is neagative. If they are reversed once the battery is connected and you replace the main fuses(guessing 30 amp) if any other fuses are blown you should see a red light on the converter next to the blown fuse.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

On the trailer the negative is white.

The reason for this is the trailer is a mix of AC and DC power and the AC neutral is white. They wished to avoid confusion with the DC by keeping all negative and neutral wires the same color. Any colored wire will be the hot wire.


----------



## sheplady (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the input about the colors of the wires. Didn't even think to trace the wires to the frame to ensure proper ground. So it turned out that I did indeed have the wires reversed. After hooking up the battery properly the fridge, and gauges work properly. At least I know the power converter is probably ok.


----------

